
Making Artificial Intelligence Work for You – Part 1: What Is AI? - ronaldistos
https://medium.com/@ronald_istos/making-artificial-intelligence-work-for-you-part-1-what-is-ai-dd7512058e0e#.t8mc55kqg
======
ronaldistos
A short guide to what AI is coming from agent-based computing - reactive,
proactive goal-directed and autonomous agents

